# Troy-Bilt GTX20 Loader attachment oil?



## treeclimber (May 26, 2021)

Hi... new member here. I've been searching but not finding answers.

I have a GTX20 with the 14066 loader attachment that has a separate reservoir and circuit for the loader hydraulics. The old manual for the loader specifically says "Type A" hydraulic oil should be used. Unfortunately I'm not finding that locally.

Is it true that DEXTRON III ATF is a suitable replacement?
Thanks!
-T


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello treeclimber, welcome to the forum.

You can use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) for your loader hydraulics. Most of us use it in the tractor transmission, rear differential, hydraulic section, power steering, loader hydraulics, everywhere but in the engine. You can get UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, Walmart, Auto parts stores, etc. Get it in a 5 gallon bucket for about $40.

Dexron III ATF is expensive, but top of the line hydraulic fluid (IMO).


----------

